# 1 week re-wiring



## iMan323 (Jan 12, 2004)

This is to get me back on a controlled diet.  The goal for this week is to get back into healthy eating habit.  I mostly need to get my carbs back under control, eliminate sugar, and up my proteins.  Tonight I renewed my gym membership and had a good chest and back workout.  I still look pretty good for a guy who hasn't worked out seriously since the holidays.  I doubled my water intake.

cereal + milk  250 cal 35c  
turkey burger (lean, no bun) 180cal 20p
oatmeal cookie (low carb..yeah they have those)..180 15c
protein shake (diluted in milk) 500cal  50p
alfredo soup  (half a can) 200 cal 15c 5p
burger (beef, lean no bun)  200cal  25p
cream cheese (scallion..yummy ..)  200cal  ..mostly fat
burger on a slice of multigrain bread...350 cal  15c  25p

total=  2500 cal  100 grams of carbs  150 grams of protein..rounded it out to 2,500 because my calculations are usually slightly off


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 13, 2004)

*day 2*

soup 440 cal 40c 24p
2 burgers on a slice of bread 480cal 15c 45p
4 eggs, boiled 380cal 4c 28p
rye crisp with PB 290cal 30c 10p
burger (no buns) 200cal 20p
bread 1 slice 160cal 30c
crisp 100cal 15c
tuna in water 210cal 35p
apple 100cal 20(?) c

total calories 2500  150 grams of carbs  160 grams of protein

I was doing alriht until the evening, then i got hunger pangs I guess that's because I cut my carbs more then in half...  until tomorrow...


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 14, 2004)

*day 3*

2 double whoppers with cheese, Large fries and a diet coke.

large curly fries with blue cheese dressing and 3 heinekens

1 large cheesecake

6 slices papperoni pizza with extra cheese

foot long steak and cheese sub and apple pie

big mac with cheese and onion rings and large sprite

fish and chips and 2 pints of guiness



I'm sorry, did I make you hungry?


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 14, 2004)

*day 3*

Okay, all joking aside... I ate pretty good today minus the whey powder incident.  Just an observation; I eat lots of protein rich organic produce.  I'm sure the vegiterians must hate me.  As soon as I'll have 50 bux i'm gonna get a big ol' bag of Optimum Nutrition whey.  It's kinda hard meeting my protein requirements without supplementation.

beef burger (lean, no bun) 200 cal  20p
2 lean turkey burgers wedged in between two slices of multigrain bread 500 cal 30c 40p
bread 1 bun..(guilty hehe) 80 cal 15c
apple medium sized 100cal 32c
prottein shake 250cal 10c 35p
bread 1 bun...(damn, guilty again   ) 80cal 15c
salami on a slice of bread.. 200cal 15c 10p
4 eggs hard boiled 380cal 4 c 28p
2 yummy turkey breast cutles 250c  25p
lean turkey burger 200cal 25p
1 cup of curried steamed veggies 100 25c
...and a few sugar free gummy bears to boot...

total : 2600 cal 146grams of carbs 183 grams of protein

workout: arms..it was a good one..

Good news...its my 3rd day w/o alcohol.  Carbs are down, sugars are WAAAY down.  Could still improve a bit on the carbs.  Eventually plan to get them into  sub 100 gram territory.    Until next time...


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 14, 2004)

After reading Johnstonefitness journal I came to three conclusions.  

1-I'm gonna log my fat intake.

2-I need to do cardio more often.

3-I'm gonna get "in touch with my abs" if you will, and then gain mass slowly while staying lean.  Not gonna bother with risky bulk/cut cycles.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 15, 2004)

Beat the fries.  On my way back from the basketball court I stopped by at burger king for grilled cheese sandwich and a diet coke.  I couldn't help it, I was hungry.  I specifically asked for the just the sandwich and the drink.  Well, of course for some reason they gave me fries as well.  Being a cheapo hungry bastard I couldn't just throw 'em away.  So, I decided to no longer be hungry, I filled up on diet coke s..l..o...w...l..y... ate my sandwich and by the time I was done I no longer had room for fries. Take that ya nasty, greasy fries...The moral  of this story is...when in doubt, fill 'er up with water    I'm a genius.


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 15, 2004)

*day 4*

turkey burger lean grilled 200cal 9f 20p
multigrain bread 1 slice 80cal 15c 1p

chicken sandwich  400cal 35c 50f 25p

beef jerky 400cal 8c 8f 65p

hardy rice crisps 2- 90cal 30c 2p
PB 2 tblspn  210cal 3c 16f 4p

curried steamed veggies 1 cup 250cal 30c
2 franks  360cal 2c 30f 16p

1 medium apple  - 100cal 25c

3 piece of fish filet, grilled 240c 0c 0f 60p

extra calories, carbs, fats to compensate for margin of error 100c 10c 10f

total: 2500 cal  154 grams of carbs, 140 grams of fat, 200 grams of protein.  

I started taking multivitamins.  Eventually, I'll add more supplements.  Overall doing pretty good.

Workout: basketball for cardio 30 min, ab excersizes

until next time...


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 17, 2004)

*day 5*

I cheated... I was doing really fine all day until the fucking retard who shall remain unkown brought in pizza, donuts, and hennessey.      Today, I shall punish myself by eating no carbs.  (or very little anyway).


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 17, 2004)

Stats for yesterday:  
total calories: 3300, 270c, 140p



...bloody shame!


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 17, 2004)

Here comes.....a fat guy in a box!


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 17, 2004)

*day 6*

1 leftover donut....screw me...200cal 30c
4 egg omelet 320cal 4c 32p

tuna 1 can 200cal 0 0 32p

tuna 1 can 200cal 0 0 32p
soup half cup 210cal 12c 12p
lean turkey italian sausage grilled ...160cal  0c 20p


protein shake 250cal 0c 25p

preworkout..
PB sandwich with two slices o multigrain bread..400cal 30c 15gf 8p

2 lean turkey burgers, grilled 400cal 0c ? 40p
1 slice multigrain bread..80cal 15cal 4p

total: 2300 calories, 90 grams of carbs, 205 grams of protein..
better then yesterday..

Workout didn't happen so i went for a brisk 50 minute walk...
until next time...


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 17, 2004)

PS...I love my George Foreman grill


----------



## iMan323 (Jan 19, 2004)

*day 7*

Posting for yesterday, since my internet connection was down.  

coffee 2 cups w half/half 100cal 15c
soup 200cal 12c 16f 12p
protein shake 150cal 0 0 25p

burger, turkey lean, 200cal 0 10 20p
eggs 2,  160cal 0 10f 14p
brussel sprouts 1 cup, 160 15c 11f
bread 1 slice 80cal 15c 4p

PB+two slices bread 315cal 30c 30f 8p
tuna 1 can 240cal 0 0 35p

workout: shoulders + abs, 

....*HUNGERRRR P P..Pjf Pkf..Pazss...PANGS* 

2 lean turkey italian sausages 220cal 0 10f 26p
two small buns multigrain, 180cal 30c
1 cup cereal...DAMN..i was really starving...  160cal  26c 0 4p

total: 2535cal  150 grams of carbs, 149grams of protein


----------

